# Architecture job offer - advice plse



## Kiwi (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi there,
We are considering a move to Dubai. My husband is in the process of applying for a position with a company where we have a contact so it is optimistic that an offer will be made. They have notionally offered 25000-35000 AED per month (no housing allowance mentioned yet although firm offer not yet received). I have done a lot of reading and have concerns that this will not be enough for us as we have a 16mth old child as well. Possibly we could get home help and I could work as well.
How can we find out if the salary offered compares favourably to other architectural positions in Dubai? My husband had a Masters degree and over ten years experience in Architecture.
We are not necessarily interested in making a lot of money (I think times have changed from say 5 years ago -(think we missed the boat there!) but would like to experience a different culture for say 1-2 years before returning home. At the same time we would like to have a comfortable stay there and for the trip to be worthwhile financially.
Any advice appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello & welcome

The salary range is not out of step for someone of your husbands experience, but obviously everyone's abilities are different. If the company wants to bring you all the way from NZ to Dubai, they must want him so you need to push for top end of the range. (NB - I have clients in this field so am familiar with the salaries.)

As you will see from other threads, accommodation is expensive and you need to budget some AED 140K pa for a 2 bed apartment. This just about feasible on AED 35K per month, I'd say. Whilst many companies offer accommodation allowances not all do. What you will probably need is an advance from the company to pay the rent as it is most likely payable annually in advance. Also push for paid accommodation for the first one or two months and a a lump sum relocation allowance. If you are moving for just a couple of years it may not be worth shipping too much over, so you would need money to furnish an apartment. Quality second hand goods are available.

It is not overly complicated to employ a maid, but these ladies are just that, not qualified nannies. 

Another thought, check how long you need to be out of NZ to receive a tax-free income.

Other than that, I like your attitude of coming to experience a different place. And it is very different.

Good luck & keep in touch.


----------



## Kiwi (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba, really great advice. Will let you know how it pans out, taking it a step at a time at this stage.
All the best.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

The companies have the money, so don't be afraid to ask for it. The little bit more you have in your pocket isn't going to drive them to bankruptcy. Hold out for the housing allowance too.


----------



## rudo21 (Mar 17, 2008)

Everyone is encouraging me to also look at Dubai. I'm like Kiwi and open to new places. We have three kids, between 5 and 12 what would be a good salary in Dubai. I have a masters and over 10 yrs in Human Resources.


----------

